# Blackjack 224 or Pathfinder 23HPS



## scd (Aug 10, 2012)

Maybe this has been debated, yet I am in the market for a new or nearly new boat and I am thinking that these two may work for me. I fish the marshes and near offshore of Louisiana. (reefs near barrier islands and near shore rigs) I am possibly considering going to a 24 foot boats yet some people have said that the Blackjack rides better in waves than most 24's. I have not had a chance to test drive either yet I plan to prior to making up my mind. Super shallow performance is not something I need. Speed is something that appeals to me yet a couple of miles an hour will not make me change my mind, I would just like to have a decent cruise speed as during the summer I can expect no less than 15-20 mile runs (to include open bays) one way to get where I can expect to catch fish. I have crawled around in both and I do like the livewell setup in the HPS although only 1 or option of another both in the back deck. I do like having basically two removable coolers as in the HPS (can be changed out when they get nasty over years of usage) both have essentially the same rear seating set up, which is not necessarily my favorite. I think I would feel comfortable with the dealers of both brands that I would deal with so that would not be a problem. I would more than likely power with a yamaha 250 sho for either. Prices of both seem to be about the same.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't know about the bj, but the pathfinder is sweet! Saw one at mt Houston and fell in love with it.


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

A demo ride is available at anytime in my blackjack. Feel free to shoot a pm if you are ever in the Baytown Louisiana area. 250 hp with bravo prop seeing speeds 67-68 mph with exceptional dry ride.

Brett


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I have ridden in the Pathfinder 23 HPS and I was thoroughly impressed. It had a 250 SHO on it and with 2 guys 40 gallons of fuel we hit 65 with a well worn Bravo 1 and the ride was dry and very smooth. Also the Pathy is a foot bigger than the Blackjack which is always nice as well. These recently popular Turbo OT4 props are supposed to be running faster than the regular Bravo 1's so you could probably see upper 60's with that prop on everyday loads. I think the performance between the two boats will probably be close to identical so it will all come down to which boats best fits your needs after the test drives. You won't be going wrong with either of them that's for sure.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

I recently sold a Blackjack and will take delivery of a new Pathfinder next week. That is a pretty strong indicator of my preference but I will try to give an objective opinion nonetheless.

I was looking for a Pathfinder when I bought the Blackjack. I have owned many boats and among them a couple of Kenners. Always liked the pre Bass Pro Kenners for their utility. Again, I was looking for a new Pathfinders but there were none to be had. Was going to have to order and wait. I had just sold my boat and so waiting seemed less than ideal. I saw a Blackjack in the showroom and fell for its looks. It is a beautiful boat! It has a couple of things I didn't like but it was sitting there available. Given my past affection for Kenner boats, I talked myself into it and got it bought at a good price. 
Short honeymoon. I just never really liked the boat. Don't get me wrong, it is a very nice boat. It just was not a good fit for me. Those couple of things I didn't like were of more consequence than I expected.
First - the console - This is personal preference but I do not like to have rod holders molded into the console. I like them attached to the outside. 2 reasons - Molded in leak into the console and they waste toe room. With the rod holders bolted to the outside, there is nothing to leak and the console has a smaller foot print yielding more toe room. Again, just my preference.
Second, and this has to do with the console, is that live well in front of the console. Don't need it or want it. I like a cooler in front of the console. Just my preference.
Here are some other things I disliked about my Blackjack.
- Mine was white (and black). I mean, REALLY WHITE! That makes a very pretty boat but it is blinding in the sun. If you buy a Blackjack, get one with a grey or tan deck. Your eyes will thank you.
- Size - That "tumblehome" design makes the rear deck very narrow. I looks great but cost space.
- The plumbing for the live wells is cramped making it difficult to operate the seacock.
- Inside of the console the floor has a large rigging port for the fuel tank. Makes it hard to mount batteries in there.
- The gunwale rod holders are right above the cranking batteries in the aft starboard storage compartment. All the water coming over the gunwale and into that rod holder bathes the batteries - big problem. I put a bottom cap on mine with a drain hose to the bilge.
- The lids are all stopped, when open, by cables screwed into the lid. The screws pull out. They need to be through bolted.
- The windshield is fastened with cam type fasteners so that it can be removed. I hate them. They allow the windshield to rattle. I replaced mine with rubber grommeted bolts.
- Splash well - The splash well is a waste of already precious rear deck space. All of those Blackjacks are getting at least a 10" setback. No need for a splash well.
- One rigging criticism - The steering hoses come through a hole in the rear deck. Cheap! Come on Bill, for another $10 you can order those hoses with bulkhead fittings. In fairness, Pathfinder does the same. I ordered my Pathy with bulkhead fittings.
It's not all negative though. The Blackjack is a very nice boat with better than average fit and finish. Fast? You bet. Heavily loaded it still runs 65 with a SHO250. Ride? AWESOME! Blackjack cuts 2 footers like your grandma's Cadillac smoothed out a dirt road. If I could pick any bay boat to cross a snotty bay in January, it would be the Blackjack. And looks? I still think it is the best looking bay boat out there. Can't wait to see that 25' Blackjack next year (according to Bill Kenner).

As for the Pathfinder: You asked about the 23 HPS. I ordered a 24 TRS. I have never been in the HPS but I bet it is the same speed as the Blackjack. I expect high 50s out of the 24 TRS. Pathfinder has the big things I didn't like about the Blackjack. Cooler in front of the console in lieu of the live well. Rod holders bolted to console - not molded in. Plenty of access to inside of console for managing the batteries. I think it has a better live well than the Blackjack. The seacocks are better arranged with easy access. Deck color is an off white. Not as pretty as the Blackjack but hopefully it wont scald my retinas. Hatches are held open by gas struts. I hope they prove to be more durable than the Blackjack's cables and screws. They are both VERY nice boats. The biggest difference is the console. I have not ridden in a 23HPS but will still say that the Blackjack is probably going to ride better in the rough stuff.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

[email protected]KingBlue said:


> I have ridden in the Pathfinder 23 HPS and I was thoroughly impressed. It had a 250 SHO on it and with 2 guys 40 gallons of fuel we hit 65 with a well worn Bravo 1 and the ride was dry and very smooth. Also the Pathy is a foot bigger than the Blackjack which is always nice as well. These recently popular Turbo OT4 props are supposed to be running faster than the regular Bravo 1's so you could probably see upper 60's with that prop on everyday loads. I think the performance between the two boats will probably be close to identical so it will all come down to which boats best fits your needs after the test drives. You won't be going wrong with either of them that's for sure.


The LOD of the HPS could be the same if not smaller than the BJ. The LOA is 23'6" and looks like there's at least a foot and half of the extended transom or whatever it's called.

I looked at a BJ and the HPS. I definitely liked the fit and finish of the Pathfinder. The BJ layout and design wasn't very different from my 2000 Kenner Vision. If the price is the same I'd go with HPS.


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

You will not be disappointed with the HPS. I have one and have yet to find anything I would change about. Great fishing room from the front or rear of the boat. With the motor on the setback transom it makes a lot of free space another fisherman. Speed wise with a 250 SHO mine runs 62/63 loaded! If you have any questions just holler or if you are in the Sabine area we can go for a spin.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Blackjack hands down.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Blackjack hands down.


"Hands down" without an explanation?


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

KEMPOC said:


> "Hands down" without an explanation?


I don't want to bash so I will say. Pathfinders are good boats and the Blackjack is a great boat.


----------



## greenfinder (Aug 24, 2005)

Houston boat show coming up Jan 5.....go crawl all over both of them and see what you like best......I do it every year and it is by far the best place to do aside by side comparisons.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I have heard nothing but great things about the Pathfinder HPS but have yet to ride in one. I have been in the Blackjack many times and I absolutely love it. Great riding boat and very dry. My store in CC and AP sell both Pathfinder and use to sell Blackjack. Give Mike or Big Al a call at (361) 994-0317 and they can tell you what the selling points are on each one. Both have a lot of experience with both boats. Good luck and I don't think you would make a bad decision with either choice.


----------



## byte-me (Aug 25, 2012)

Go Pathfinder can't go wrong...!


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

My Pathfinder2400 in the rigging shop. Will post more pics when I get it home. Admittedly, not nearly as pretty as the Blackjack.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

yellowskeeter said:


> Sweet!


Thanks. You have to excuse the plain old boring cowling though!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

While that isn't a 23...that should speak for itself.

SWEET boat KEMPOC....dam


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

+1 for the HPS, stepped hull bay boats are more capable than traditional hulls IMO. Hard to engineer but very effective when designed properly


----------



## scd (Aug 10, 2012)

I assume that you had some time in the 24trs would you comment on the ride


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Pardon the pun but I am in the same boat. I have looked at the Pathfinder but not the Blackjack yet. So this thread has been very helpful to me as I am in search of a new boat to replace my cat.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> Pardon the pun but I am in the same boat. I have looked at the Pathfinder but not the Blackjack yet. So this thread has been very helpful to me as I am in search of a new boat to replace my cat.


 Get one with a TEXANS wrap!:biggrin:...pm blackjack 224 on here and take a ride in his..You won't be disappointed.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

reeltimer said:


> Get one with a TEXANS wrap!:biggrin:...pm blackjack 224 on here and take a ride in his..You won't be disappointed.


I will send him a PM, I am also supposed to look at one over at Reynolds marine next week.

No on the wrap...


----------

